# Football



## mikoian (Dec 2, 2011)

european football rules...and nobody plays better than Real Madrid


----------



## idontlikesociety (Dec 3, 2011)

Forza Juventus!


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 3, 2011)

Tottenham Hotspur! Fuck the mainland


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Dec 4, 2011)

Soccer.
AYSO!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 4, 2011)

Man United ...not a huge footy fan but ill watch Manchester play


----------



## tip top toker (Dec 4, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Man United ...not a huge footy fan but ill watch Manchester play


An M, a U, an N. An I, a C, an H
There was an air disaster in 1958!
They went to Red Star Belgrade and crashed the fucking plane
And when they play in Europe I hope they crash again!


----------



## escotofly (Dec 6, 2011)

Football is my favorite sports game. It is world most famous and most known sport game. It is a game which want continual running to get success a game. It plays for take good goals and provide the best entertainment to peoples.


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 8, 2011)

Robin van persie!


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 8, 2011)

Gotta love that the manchester teams are out of the CL! ahhhaha fuckin' manc bastards!


----------



## welsh stoner (Oct 2, 2012)

Swansea City FC
come on the JACK ARMY


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Oct 2, 2012)

Swansea City F.C..................... YOU JACK BASTARD!!!!!


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 10, 2012)

STEVE GERRARD, GERRARD!
He passes the ball 40 yards.
He's big and he's fuckin' 'ard.
Steve Gerrard, Gerrard.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Oct 11, 2012)

Go Sounders FC! Oooole ole ole ole!!!







Syke, MLS sucks balls.


----------



## jotnenhatt (Oct 22, 2012)

football is my favorite game.its best for me and tell me to run for success for everytime.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Nov 19, 2012)

Pittsburgh steelers rule but last night they did not live up to the expectation but victory would not be as sweet without losing to know the feeling


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2012)

PITTSBURGHFAN said:


> Pittsburgh steelers rule but last night they did not live up to the expectation but victory would not be as sweet without losing to know the feeling


Good to see you don't bother reading anything in a thread but the title.... Doh!


----------



## r1ic12ky (Dec 7, 2012)

escotofly said:


> Football is my favorite sports game. It is world most famous and most known sport game. It is a game which want continual running to get success a game. It plays for take good goals and provide the best entertainment to peoples.


i also love to play football. In my school time, i was champion in football game. But after that due to some reason i have to stop this game


----------



## biglungs (Dec 7, 2012)

u guys r talking about soccer right???


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## welsh stoner (Dec 28, 2012)

biglungs said:


> u guys r talking about soccer right???


I think most of us are


----------



## rocky97 (Dec 31, 2012)

I love this game a try to see all live matches I i am always with the winning team I is a great source of entertainment for me I wished that i could also play at international level but i know that my wish sounds crazy


----------



## rooky1985 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh No I got suckered in to a soccer thread!!! Wanted to talk about playoffs.


----------



## noo1knos (Dec 31, 2012)

Broncos baby!!


----------



## rooky1985 (Dec 31, 2012)

noo1knos said:


> Broncos baby!!


My head held low today I'm a cowboys fan. Peyton manning was a great addition gotta love John Elway for that move. How is growing a 1 mile high.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2013)

I like both kinds of football. Go Broncos! And come on you Spurs!!!

EDIT: You have good taste TTT.


----------



## manroger4 (Apr 19, 2013)

I love football since a child. Now it is a part of my life. I very much soft the world famous players. They have contributed to a king football world now.


----------



## biglungs (Apr 21, 2013)

anybody got any hopes for thr team this week in the draft???


----------



## robro (Apr 23, 2013)

Ynwa jft96 ding dong the witch is dead!


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 29, 2013)

Lot's of spammers in this thread :/

there was an amusing instance at my old work a few week ago. The head waiter is about as die hard a man city fan as there is, and one of the chefs urned around and started saying how he didn't really like football because he couldn't work out what the difference between man city and man united were. Granted we knew he wasn't the sharpest tool in the box, but naturally the waiter flipped out


----------



## Andrew222 (May 5, 2013)

Every Peoples Likes FootBall Game ist is Successful Game for Our Health Football is a best Entertainment Game to Peoples.


----------



## rastadr (May 14, 2013)

i agree with this dude up top ^, but i respect talented players no matter the club just dont like Real Madrid . Barca all day but how about this german champions final .. insane hardwork from both squads , im sure guardiola is stoked to see his future squad in this final


----------



## rastadr (May 14, 2013)

anybody play FIFA 13 baked or not ??


----------



## tip top toker (May 14, 2013)

I played the previous fifa with a football obsessed spanish guy, and thought it was gash, woul much rather play the older PES games on ps2


----------



## rastadr (May 14, 2013)

they continue to increase the difficulty but i cant seem to stop playing them even when i want to smash the fucking thing, i have been playing fifa since fifa 95 , i like playing the pro clubs online


----------



## hsfkush (May 14, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> An M, a U, an N. An I, a C, an H
> There was an air disaster in 1958!
> They went to Red Star Belgrade and crashed the fucking plane
> And when they play in Europe I hope they crash again!


Fucking disgraceful, how can you even think about posting something that fucking disrespectful. That team had the potential to go down in history for the right reasons. Munich was a horrendous tragedy, I think the oldest player on the plane was 26 years of age, it's tragic.

I dislike United as much as any other person being that I am a Liverpool supporter, but show some fucking respect. You don't see others in here mocking Munich, Heysel, Bradford or Hillsborough or any of the other major disasters in football, so what gives you the right to do it?


----------



## tip top toker (May 15, 2013)

.


----------



## rastadr (May 15, 2013)

fKush has a very good point , i cant even believe that was said , to believe you want that to happen to rooney and rvp and hernandez and scholes probably sir alex and all those talented fuckers, that's messed up


----------



## jigfresh (May 15, 2013)

I didnt know football supporters with a distaste for disrespect existed.  

I play fifa 08 from time to time.


----------



## tip top toker (May 15, 2013)

rastadr said:


> fKush has a very good point , i cant even believe that was said , to believe you want that to happen to rooney and rvp and hernandez and scholes probably sir alex and all those talented fuckers, that's messed up


Yes, this is what i want to happen..... Have you never heard of offensive football chants before? 

And since when did i need a right to paste a football chant on a public forum?


----------



## hsfkush (May 15, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> Yes, this is what i want to happen..... Have you never heard of offensive football chants before?
> 
> And since when did i need a right to paste a football chant on a public forum?


There is a difference between pasting a football chant and posting an offensive lyric. Don't act like butter wouldn't melt.


----------



## tip top toker (May 15, 2013)

Sure there's a difference, am I fussed? Nope. Football seems to be based on being offensive and whatnot. Amuses me that you get your nickers in a twist over an offensive chant yet you'll all go and riot and stab people because you lost a match  we laugh at or take pleasure out of historical atrocities every day of the week, as an example, every war game out there, yet a little chant gets you upset. Lol. I better not start spouting some of the Boston marathon jokes


----------



## rastadr (May 15, 2013)

i had no clue it was a chant lol


----------



## jigfresh (May 15, 2013)

I knew they didn't exist!


----------



## The2TimEr (May 28, 2013)

gonna miss soccer saturday until next season 

[youtube]F1NOpI9HukU[/youtube]


----------



## Sticky Lungs (Nov 21, 2013)

Juventus! That's my team.


----------

